# Looking to buy rhinestone transfers so cal



## clippernate34 (Dec 24, 2013)

Hi!

I am a direct to garment printer and just recently have been getting asked from some cheer squads if I can do rhinestone prints and of course I don't want to say no but I have my hands full already so I am just looking to buy the transfers the closer to me the better.

Couple of questions? 

What kind of artwork do you need? Is a JPEG good enough or does it need to be eps or ai or psd?

Thanks for the help please let me know if I ca customer order transfers from you!!


----------



## best26102 (Sep 29, 2013)

Depends on the graphic artist working on the design. More complex the more time needed to convert to stone. We can do it and ship if you like

David


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

Since you're in "So Cal" my recommendation is that you make time to attend ISS Long Beach. It's happening January 16-18 at the Long Beach Convention Center. There will be several bling booths there and vendors that specialize in apparel for cheer squads. They'll be able to answer your questions and show you samples.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Those of us that do Rhinestone Work and Transfers can work from many formats, 

Some prefer Vector art be provided, or if not vector the fonts will need to be known so we can rebuild it.

Prices will vary depending on the Art you do or do not provide.

It is possible to work off a JPG as well, but usually requires more time to create the Design, and that could be carried over into cost.

Make sure and have this info ready for your person you connect with in California,

How many transfers per design

How many colors of Stones

Preferred stone sizes used

Preferred size of transfer when done.

also ask for a proof when the artwork is done to ok all work before production starts on them, in case of any changes.


----------



## OSSKOBRET (Sep 17, 2011)

We are in southern ca
PM or email. We would be happy to assist


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## SHORTDOG (Dec 15, 2014)

OSSKOBRET said:


> We are in southern ca
> PM or email. We would be happy to assist
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using T-Shirt Forums



Who is "WE"??....and where in So. Cal. are you located?


----------



## SHORTDOG (Dec 15, 2014)

clippernate34 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am a direct to garment printer and just recently have been getting asked from some cheer squads if I can do rhinestone prints and of course I don't want to say no but I have my hands full already so I am just looking to buy the transfers the closer to me the better.
> 
> ...


 I am not sure where you are located but have you tried calling Wildside? They are in the SFV


----------



## OSSKOBRET (Sep 17, 2011)

SHORTDOG said:


> Who is "WE"??....and where in So. Cal. are you located?


We don't like to go against the forum rules by outright self promoting but if you click the facebook link it should point you in the right direction


----------



## SHORTDOG (Dec 15, 2014)

Nice! You are in my neck of the woods. 

Do you only do Rhinestones or do you also do plastisol transfers?


----------



## OSSKOBRET (Sep 17, 2011)

We do rhinestones , sublimation , vinyl and screen printing
We do not make plastisol transfers as of now


----------

